# Where are you from?



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Boss and I are from Calgary Alberta Canada it can get as cold as -50c/ -58f here sometimes so its not the friendliest environment for a Chihuahua but our little Boss seems to take it well :hello1:


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

wow! it must be extremely cold! i didnt know chihuahuas could live in such cold environments.
randy and i live in kissemmee florida.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

We live in western North Carolina. It gets pretty cold here in my opinion, under 20F sometimes. I'm from California so anything under 68F is freezing to me. The girls seem to do ok, they aren't too fond of the snow though.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

leiahrandy said:


> wow! it must be extremely cold! i didnt know chihuahuas could live in such cold environments.
> randy and i live in kissemmee florida.


LOL sometimes I dont know how I survive on those really cold days hahaha but I think if the animal is born and raised here it makes it alot easier vs if I were to adopt from Florida the dog would probably freeze lol and if I came to Florida I would probably complain the whole time about how hot it is as I cannot stand when it gets hotter than +20c/68f lol which is probably cold to you


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Cambrea said:


> We live in western North Carolina. It gets pretty cold here in my opinion, under 20F sometimes. I'm from California so anything under 68F is freezing to me. The girls seem to do ok, they aren't too fond of the snow though.


lol I cannot stand anything over 68F which is +20C here hahaha thats WAYYYYY TOO HOT lol


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Boss said:


> LOL sometimes I dont know how I survive on those really cold days hahaha but I think if the animal is born and raised here it makes it alot easier vs if I were to adopt from Florida the dog would probably freeze lol and if I came to Florida I would probably complain the whole time about how hot it is as I cannot stand when it gets hotter than +20c/68f lol which is probably cold to you



lol, yes you probably would. 
and randy is from florida, i am personally from new york city, but i get cold really fast, so i would probably die the moment i step foot on canada! lmbo.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

leiahrandy said:


> lol, yes you probably would.
> and randy is from florida, i am personally from new york city, but i get cold really fast, so i would probably die the moment i step foot on canada! lmbo.


Well I was born in Alberta "where I live now" I was raised in Vancouver BC where it only really rains and does not really ever get colder than -5c/ 
23f so it is much warmer there but alot wetter so it did take me quite awhile to get used to the cold weather here again most people here are wearing shorts again by the time it is -5/ 23f lol I also lived in Windsor Ontario it is MUCH hotter there I could barely stand it as the humidity was almost 100% and it didn't go lower than +30c/ 86f which was soooo hot for me again that is probably a colder day for you we are planning to take a trip to the grand canyon in summer I dont know what I am going to do.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Originally from Idaho where we got below zero frequently, transplanted to South East Texas where the high this week is 85F and it only goes up from there, sometimes 110F+ etc. in the late summer.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> Originally from Idaho where we got below zero frequently, transplanted to South East Texas where the high this week is 85F and it only goes up from there, sometimes 110F+ etc. in the late summer.


Ouch I think Boss would turn into a Taco there lol


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Boss said:


> Ouch I think Boss would turn into a Taco there lol


It is miserable in summer. A/C becomes a life necessity. It's only February and we're already frantic because our air conditioner is acting up if that describes it.

Primarily just the humidity that makes it so unbearable. Living near the water, but not on the water, is for the birds.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Amandarose531 said:


> It is miserable in summer. A/C becomes a life necessity. It's only February and we're already frantic because our air conditioner is acting up if that describes it.
> 
> Primarily just the humidity that makes it so unbearable. Living near the water, but not on the water, is for the birds.


lol that's what I couldn't stand in Windsor was the humidity lol I would not be able to sleep there I would probably stay in a cold bath all day long


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah, the southern humidity is a killer. You can cut the air with a knife. It was the weirdest thing when I first moved here. I much prefer the dry desert heat. Thanks god for AC!


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Cambrea said:


> Yeah, the southern humidity is a killer. You can cut the air like a knife. It was the weirdest thing when I first moved here. I much prefer the dry desert heat. Thanks god for AC!


Yes thank god for AC I will make sure mine is in tip top shape before taking our trip down to the grand canyon lol


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

Boss said:


> Well I was born in Alberta "where I live now" I was raised in Vancouver BC where it only really rains and does not really ever get colder than -5c/
> 23f so it is much warmer there but alot wetter so it did take me quite awhile to get used to the cold weather here again most people here are wearing shorts again by the time it is -5/ 23f lol I also lived in Windsor Ontario it is MUCH hotter there I could barely stand it as the humidity was almost 100% and it didn't go lower than +30c/ 86f which was soooo hot for me again that is probably a colder day for you we are planning to take a trip to the grand canyon in summer I dont know what I am going to do.


what the cheeseburgers! they wear shorts in canada!!! lmbo! wow!
lol and yes you should prepare for hot weather going to the grand canyon, even though it would be fine for me.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm in northern California, we're lucky if it reaches 75 degrees in the summer. I love it! It is very mild all year round


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Ivy's mom said:


> I'm in northern California, we're lucky if it reaches 75 degrees in the summer. I love it! It is very mild all year round


Really I always thought Calafornia was really hot  but I guess not then again I am not really sure what is all up in Northern Calafornia I have never been outside Canada


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm from Northern California. San Jose to be specific. Right now it's freezing. I think it's about 33° currently. We've actually had snow on the mountain tops! I love the snow!! It's definitely been a colder than normal winter here. Surrounding cities getting snow that would normally never get it. San Fransisco had some light snow. 
Our summers range anywhere from the 70's to triple digits.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ontario, Canada!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee.... Yeah everyone thinks it is hot in all of Cali. We are close to the ocean and it keeps it very mild. Now southen Cali get much hotter than us. I love it here, but of course was born here, and anything hotter kills me lol!!! I'm a whimp when it comes to heat lol!!



Boss said:


> Really I always thought Calafornia was really hot  but I guess not then again I am not really sure what is all up in Northern Calafornia I have never been outside Canada


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm from Bakersfield in middle California. It get's over 100 degrees in the summer here, but it is a dry heat. I was born in Ohio right near Lake Erie, so I know what you mean about humidity.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi im from louisiana it was around 73 today i find it to be a beautiful blue bird day i dont think id ever adjust to cold since ive been down south my whole live wanted to say welcome to you and little boss hes very cute


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee...I know, can you believe the weather?? It actually snowed as we were walking out of Walmart Saturday! We're in Salinas. But what was weird is that it wasn't even very cold. The kids were so excited but I didn't last long. I think San Jose has cooled down over the years. It never seems to get as scorching hot all summer as it used to years ago. I LOVE Valley Fair and Santana Row. I head up there ever couple of months lol!!



Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> I'm from Northern California. San Jose to be specific. Right now it's freezing. I think it's about 33° currently. We've actually had snow on the mountain tops! I love the snow!! It's definitely been a colder than normal winter here. Surrounding cities getting snow that would normally never get it. San Fransisco had some light snow.
> Our summers range anywhere from the 70's to triple digits.


----------



## AngelG (Feb 18, 2011)

I am originally from Augusta, Ga but now live in Regina, Canada, with my husband I miss the Georgia weather so bad.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Ivy's mom said:


> Hee heee...I know, can you believe the weather?? It actually snowed as we were walking out of Walmart Saturday! We're in Salinas. But what was weird is that it wasn't even very cold. The kids were so excited but I didn't last long. I think San Jose has cooled down over the years. It never seems to get as scorching hot all summer as it used to years ago. I LOVE Valley Fair and Santana Row. I head up there ever couple of months lol!!


I saw on the news yesterday about the snowfall in Salinas. I was shocked! That was quite a bit of snow. To bad it didn't last long. San Martin even had snow! 
I grew up in Morgan Hill. It snowed they're once when I was a kid. I must have been 8 or 9 years old. A long time ago! Hahaha!! 

Yeah, San Jose weather is all over the place. Lol! 

Yes! I love Valley Fair, and Santana Row is beautiful! During the summer it's great. I love the live music and restaurants.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im from dublin ireland, but wished i lived in salou spain.
it was -1 last night, but this morning its beautiful out and about 10deg


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I currently live in Georgia and call it home. My father was in the US Army so we moved around my whole childhood then I married a man in the US Air Force and moved my whole marriage. I have lived in Germany, Alaska, New Mexico, Arkansas, Louisiana, Utah, Texas, Missouri, Nebraska and now Georgia. I have seen all kinds of climates. loved Alaska and still find it amazing how warm 35 degrees can feel after it's been -50 degrees. The summers here in Georgia are almost unbearable. Thank God for air conditioning. However, the mild winters really make up for it. I love being able to just grab a sweater and go most of the time. This winter has been an exception. It has been much colder for longer periods then I have seen in years. Truthfully, I have enjoyed everywhere we lived. It's so amazing to see and be in different places. Love to travel! My family will tell you all they have to do is mention a trip. I am in. My suitcase will be packed before I even know the destination. LOL. I just want to be sure we are pet friendly if at all possible.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm in Buckinghamshire 40 mins from London


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

I live in east Tennessee, about 20 miles from Knoxville. I can see the Smokey Mountains in one direction and the Cumberlands in another. Really beautiful country. I grew up in southern Illinois and the weather isn't a lot different, milder winters here, but last summer was very hot and this winter has been very cold. Seems like the weather everywhere is more extreme than it used to be! I am soooooooo ready for spring!!!!!

Jeanette


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ontario, Canada!


What part I used to live in Thunder Bay and Windsor


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

im from Ontario, Canada been pretty cold here this winter but i think its finally starting to warm up


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Originally I'm from California (Orange County) but I am now residing in Sequim, Washington....enjoying retirement in the beautiful northwest. It is cold here in winter with some snow and rain...summer is nice..70's and very light rain where we are...We are right across the water from Canada (Victoria/BC). My girls have adapted just fine to the cooler climate


----------



## Sirhubi (Feb 27, 2011)

Originally I come from Poland, however I live in plymouth uk.


----------



## Cherbabies (Jan 13, 2011)

We're in East Yorkshire, don't see many chihuahuas around here


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm from Ohio, but currently live in Fairbanks Alaska, we too get -60f temps. my chi's do fine, although we do have pee pads out for the super cold days since they tend to just pee and run in doing the 3 legged hop lol. but they all love going outside, so getting em out isn't any issue  I can't wait till our 3 years are up and we can move somewhere warmer. I LOVE alaska, but man its cold!


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh and you wouldn't beleive the dogs we see up here, the rescue has two chinese cresteds, needless to say they are pad trained. but who gets hairless dogs in alaska? LOL


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm originally from Kentucky, but my husband and I just moved back here from Ontario last year!


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm from South Yorkshire UK  Doncaster dont see many chis here


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

I am originally from Ohio, but moved two years ago to East Tennessee. We live close to the Smoky Mountains also. Winters are much more milder than in Ohio. We love it here. Buster enjoys the snow, but he loves the warm weather better.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

I am in Pennsylvania, and I have lived here all my life. One of the things I love about this area are the distinct different seasons. Summertime can be very hot and humid... Sometimes over 100F with high humidity. Most days will the in the 80s or 90s. In the winter we average 20s to 40sF, and we have had a lot of snow the last couple of years. Spring and fall range in the middle of these, and of course those are my favorite times of the year!


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

intuition said:


> I'm from Ohio, but currently live in Fairbanks Alaska, we too get -60f temps. my chi's do fine, although we do have pee pads out for the super cold days since they tend to just pee and run in doing the 3 legged hop lol. but they all love going outside, so getting em out isn't any issue  I can't wait till our 3 years are up and we can move somewhere warmer. I LOVE alaska, but man its cold!


lol the 3 legged hop hahaha mine does that too sometimes I hear its been really cold there for the last little while -50c?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Peterborough UK.

this is a pic of our street


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

I am from a wee town called Thurso in the very north of mainland Scotland about 20miles along the coast fron John o'Groats, not many chis here at all, if any!!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Me and my chi`s are from Devon.. south west of England  never really have warm nice weather it seems to be cold and miserable most of the time!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

wow amazing pic lynda x


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi, im in Corwen in North wales, One of the few places in Wales that still has its language Welsh, and its spoken on a daily basis, my children are both fluent and in welsh schools ,
here is a picture from my house , 
Also its St Davids day today, The patron St of Wales , 1st march


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm originally from Indonesia where the sun always shine and warm all year round. I currently live in New York. I love it here. Though when during winter it can get really cold and in the summer in can get really hot. But love the 4 seasons because they give me a reason to keep changing my wardrobe which means shopping .


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Here are a few pictures 2 of Calgary one in Winter and 2 of my house.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Boss said:


> lol the 3 legged hop hahaha mine does that too sometimes I hear its been really cold there for the last little while -50c?


It hasn't been super cold in fairbanks, about -38F in fairbanks, but we did get what they call a "blizzard" of about 3 foot of snow in 12 hours lol. up here we dont' get as much snow as the coastal areas of alaska. it just doesn't ever melt.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

We're from Missouri. We can get some nasty winters but not every year. Actually I don't even mind the winters it's these dang nasty Summers we get with the humidity that could knock you out in a heartbeat. Some days are so nasty we don't even TRY to go to the park. Even the River isn't good enough for these heat on some days. But I do live it up in the Fall and Spring, those are our River and Park days!!!


----------



## honeebee (Nov 19, 2007)

i'm from piedmont area of NC. been here all my life. have to say i love it when it's hot as hades. hate cold weather. brrrr. come on summer. i don't even run the ac in the car unless someone is with me.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I was raised in Delight Arkansas but moved out here to Washington in 9th grade and have lived here every since in Bremerton, a ferry ride from Seattle. Hope to move to a warmer climate someday maybe Arizona. Although all my familylives in Arkansas now and my husband is from London so his family is all over Europe.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Aww..isn't boss a doll!!

We live in Michigan. Bout 10 minutes from lake michigan. It is cold here to now of course. Spring cannot get here fast enough for us!!


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in Grande Prairie, Alberta and at the moment it is -18 and that the warmest its been in the last week or so.


----------



## Boss (Feb 26, 2011)

Ozzy's mommy said:


> I live in Grande Prairie, Alberta and at the moment it is -18 and that the warmest its been in the last week or so.


Wish I was there it is so much colder in Calgary  but at least it's warming up today it is currently -18 so thats good but that doesn't include the windchill lol I hope spring comes soon


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I was born in Cincinnati, Ohio; grew up in northern Kentucky and have now lived in central Oklahoma (AKA "tornado alley") for 19 years. When we were active duty Air Force we were stationed here, Tinker AFB, RAF Bentwaters UK and Fairfield, California. The best weather by far was northern California! (I DESPISE humidity and it gets humid as hell here.)


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

> Wish I was there it is so much colder in Calgary but at least it's warming up today it is currently -18 so thats good but that doesn't include the windchill lol I hope spring comes soon


Your not the only one honey! I can't wait for the warmer weather!


----------

